# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  المرأة ‘المقتصدة‘ تجذب الرجل اليها بصورة كبيرة

## هدوء عاصف

المرأة ‘المقتصدة‘ تجذب الرجل اليها بصورة كبيرة


يبدو أن اقتصاد المرأة في الإنفاق وعدم إسرافها خلال موعد عاطفي يعتبر نقطة إيجابية تجذب الرجال إليها، خلافاً للرجل الذي



يعتبر ميله إلى توفير المال في هذه الحال نقطة سلبية في عيون النساء.
ونشرت صحيفة «نيويورك ديلي نيوز» أن استطلاعاً أجرته شركة «آي إن جي دايركت» العملاقة أظهر انه فيما يعتبر 61 في المئة من الرجال أن المرأة المقتصدة «جذابة» و «ذكية»، يوافقهم 44 في المئة من النساء فقط الرأي عندما يكون الرجل هو المقصود.

وتبين في الاستطلاع أيضاً أن 68 في المئة من المستطلعين يعتقدون بأن النساء أفضل في إدارة أموال المنزل، و60 في المئة يرون أن الرجال أفضل في إدارة الاستثمارات.

وأظهر الاستطلاع أن النساء أكثر بنسبة 65 في المئة ميلاً من الرجال للتخلي عن الميول الحميمي ، لكن عندما يتعلق الأمر بالشوكولا تكون الغلبة له، إذ أن غالبية النساء أقل ميلاً للتخلي عن الشوكولا، و39 في المئة لا يتخلين عن التسوق و16 في المئة عن الكحول للتخلص من الديون.

واتضح أن الرجال يغضبون أكثر عند خسارة وظيفة (47 في المئة) منه عند اكتشاف خيانة الزوجة أو الحبيبة (39 في المئة)، أو تراكم الديون (34 في المئة)، فيما تغضب النساء أكثر عند خيانة الشريك (44 في المئة) منه عند خسارة وظيفة (40 في المئة)، أو تراكم الديون (27 في المئة).

----------


## Rahma Queen

منيح
هاي نصيحه مرتبه
هههههههههه

مشكور هدوء

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله إذا كانت هي الموفرة أحسن ما تكون مسرفه ومغلبه الزلمه

----------

